

Graphs in data modeling - is the emperor naked? - neunhoef
https://medium.com/@neunhoef/graphs-in-data-modeling-is-the-emperor-naked-2e65e2744413

======
RFernandes
good read. I've never thought that I (or my customers) have a graph problem in
almost 14 years working as a freelance developer. But nowadays everything
seems to be connected and needs to be modeled as a graph.

